# Do you like to sing? what kind of voice type are you?



## Jobis (Jun 13, 2013)

Seeing as this is an opera forum I wonder how many of you enjoy singing personally, and what kind of voice types we have on here. Let's see if we can't form our own opera company lol! :lol:


----------



## Flamme (Dec 30, 2012)

Singing for myself sometimes, deep basso


----------



## MAuer (Feb 6, 2011)

Once upon a time, long, long ago, I liked to sing, and was an alto. Now I probably sound like a croaking frog.


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

My voice type is flat.


----------



## dgee (Sep 26, 2013)

I have about an octave between the A's in the bass clef where I sound almost like someone who can sing and I do a mean karaoke falsetto after a few drinks


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

I'm highly skilled countertenor and there are people on this forum that can attest to that. But overally, I posses wide range of different voices. And yes, I like to sing, it feels like I'm enhancing the world by doing so.


----------



## Bellinilover (Jul 24, 2013)

I trained as a musical-theatre singer and played several roles in my early twenties. I'm a mezzo-soprano. I no longer perform but still do breathing exercises and scales. My range is, roughly, from the G below middle C to the G two octaves above that. But beyond one Lied I've never sung any "classical" repertory at all.


----------



## sabrina (Apr 26, 2011)

In my life I mostly sang in a few choirs and a few times, long time ago, I sang alone , in a few local recitals some sort of musical theatre songs. No opera…though my teacher wanted me to do that. I chose other things, and now it seems surreal, for me. Now I can sing from G3 to C6. I sometimes think I am more of a mezzo, as my lower/middle range is better. For singing nicely above G5 I need some exercise...


----------



## rgz (Mar 6, 2010)

Needs option for bass-baritone. And yes I love to sing but most of my favorite arias are for tenors or sopranos so I have to sing them down an octave or so. I can just about stretch down to hit the low D in Oh Wie Will Ich Triumphieren but it's not a pretty sound


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

I once was in a Church choir (in the 1980s) for a while. They told me I was a baritone and put me with Thelma, a grandmother who also sang baritone. I could sing if she was next to me, but if not, I could not sing because the other parts were too distracting. This lasted maybe a few months for me. Wish I had stuck with it though.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

I have always loved singing & burst into song at the drop of a hat - this despite the fact that my mother, wanting a bit of peace from her six children, installed a 'Rule of no Singing' in my childhood home. (Yes, really!) I've only sung at church or in school choirs, though. I'd love to find a choir to sing in now, but I don't think I'd have the time, with my fiddling and dancing and (sigh) domestic duties.

I am a mezzo-soprano (I think...).


----------



## TurnaboutVox (Sep 22, 2013)

Baritone, but strictly for my own entertainment!


----------



## deggial (Jan 20, 2013)

frog-type as well  not that it stops me from bursting into song, but it frightens small furry lifeforms and has humans question my sanity... such is life.


----------



## Flamme (Dec 30, 2012)

:lol:


----------



## ahammel (Oct 10, 2012)

I like to sing, although I doubt if anybody else likes it especially when I do. I'm somewhere in the bass-baritone range, I suppose. I've toyed with the idea of taking lessons.


----------



## Celloman (Sep 30, 2006)

I am a baritone, but I sing tenor in my church choir. The reason being, we are always short of tenors. Much of what I sing is well above my own tessitura...which explains why my voice is usually "shot" by the end of rehearsal!

Tenor is my favorite male voice type, though! I wish I could sing those high Gs a little easier...


----------



## Jobis (Jun 13, 2013)

Celloman said:


> I am a baritone, but I sing tenor in my church choir. The reason being, we are always short of tenors. Much of what I sing is well above my own tessitura...which explains why my voice is usually "shot" by the end of rehearsal!
> 
> Tenor is my favorite male voice type, though! I wish I could sing those high Gs a little easier...











Tenors are great when they're at least competent singers, but a bad tenor is far more excruciating than a bad baritone or bass.


----------



## Elvira0518 (Mar 1, 2021)

Jobis said:


> Tenors are great when they're at least competent singers, but a bad tenor is far more excruciating than a bad baritone or bass.


Exactly!

I don't know if the same pattern corresponds to sopranos.


----------



## adriesba (Dec 30, 2019)

Lots of threads recently about voice types and if you sing. Anyway, I don't sing much, at least around other people, but I have respect for those who aren't so self conscience! I have a baritone voice.


----------

